# Back to normal in AG, Sil came & went,Yeni preaches Islam, nobody posts shit.......



## charley (Sep 23, 2016)

we can all hold out collective breaths, as we wait for our 'latest mod' to post his normal post ... '' ....  it's great to see such dynamic posting ..
.... any one wanna throw me a rope..????????


----------



## charley (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

lolz, gimmicks gonna gimmick


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, gimmicks gonna gimmick




...where you been heck...  I thought you abandoned me..  ...

...   you watching those 'philly birds' ??


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

charley said:


> ...where you been heck...  I thought you abandoned me..  ...
> 
> ...   you watching those 'philly birds' ??


fuck yeah, green birds give me faith that the power of prayer works


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> fuck yeah, green birds give me faith that the power of prayer works




..... it's true those 'green birds' give me faith...... but the 'power of prayer' I leave to Yeni ...


----------



## the_predator (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn that Wentz! He stomped both my teams


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Damn that Wentz! He stomped both my teams


steelers dont seem to have it this year


----------



## charley (Sep 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> steelers dont seem to have it this year



.....   I ain't gonna rule 'Big Ben' out...     he's a beast !!!


----------



## charley (Sep 27, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Damn that Wentz! He stomped both my teams




..... you a Bears fan Pred  ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2016)

Not only Wentz but the Eagles D is playing elite again...  Jim Schwartz is the new Jim Johnson


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2016)

charley said:


> we can all hold out collective breaths, as we wait for our 'latest mod' to post his normal post ... '' ....  it's great to see such dynamic posting ..
> .... any one wanna throw me a rope..????????



This really hurts man.....

altho post 2 is quality.....


----------



## charley (Sep 27, 2016)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not only Wentz but the Eagles D is playing elite again...  Jim Schwartz is the new Jim Johnson



....true enough..... Jim Johnson was 'da shit'....best D coach in the birds history....but I'm so happy with Wentz, I'm afraid he'll get hurt...    ...


----------



## charley (Sep 27, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> This really hurts man.....
> 
> altho post 2 is quality.....



....well,,I don't wanna hurt nobody, but we gotta post our way out of these doldrums .....that means weekends also.....I used to come here 3am, & people would be hanging out.....now, days go by without a post, people view but don't post....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## charley (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Sep 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... you a Bears fan Pred  ???


Bears fan since the first time I saw Walter Payton and later became a Steelers fan when I lived there for a short time. When you live in the city you almost seem forced to like the team that is there lol


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Bears fan since the first time I saw Walter Payton and later became a Steelers fan when I lived there for a short time. When you live in the city you almost seem forced to like the team that is there lol


arent the steelers and bears big rivals. I could never be a cowboy fan after growing up in eagles country. that would be like a veteran voting for hillary


----------



## Selected Steroid (Sep 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ....well,,I don't wanna hurt nobody, but we gotta post our way out of these doldrums .....that means weekends also.....I used to come here 3am, & people would be hanging out.....now, days go by without a post, people view but don't post....



It is true


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2016)

charley said:


> ....well,,I don't wanna hurt nobody, but we gotta post our way out of these doldrums .....that means weekends also.....I used to come here 3am, & people would be hanging out.....now, days go by without a post, people view but don't post....





... somebody has not been here in over a week.... but thinks he's a valued member... big time contributor ....    ...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

Im thinking about making an occupation here. 

I'm pretty butt hurt about the direction of asf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Bears fan since the first time I saw Walter Payton and later became a Steelers fan when I lived there for a short time. When you live in the city you almost seem forced to like the team that is there lol



die hard bears fan.... it's like fucking life long punishment


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Im thinking about making an occupation here.
> 
> I'm pretty butt hurt about the direction of asf



Please do stick around, my hometown boy is making a habit of shredding me like i'm the reason this place is doing a swirly.....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh no! Are mass neggings in order?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

I brought the handsome mod with me...I will try to ply the others with....something.


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I brought the handsome mod with me...I will try to ply the others with....something.



I don't mind playing second fiddle to Jimmy 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll hide in the closet with my sock friend....:coffee"


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Oh no! Are mass neggings in order?


we dont call them mass negs anymore, we call them quatro negro, thats spanish for 4 negs


----------

